# Funny picture...GOATZILLA!



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

This is a picture my husband took a few days ago of me and the goaties...very interesting angle...lol... :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

the does look like they are saying to him "go ahead.... I dare ya ...to touch her....LOL :ROFL:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't know what to say.. quite commical actually.. jumping, humping & confronting.

:ROFL:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Hahaha! Best picture ever!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I love it! Great pic.....your Alpine looks alot like the one my mom had....he was BIG too.LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Lol! :ROFL: Amos...hahaha...good one! :ROFL:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> the does look like they are saying to him "go ahead.... I dare ya ...to touch her....LOL :ROFL:


LOL...actually, I think they were frozen with terror...they are very afraid of Benny. Usually they try to hide behind me!



Amos said:


> I don't know what to say.. quite commical actually.. jumping, humping & confronting. :ROFL:


You forgot the fact that I look like a midget compared to the goats!



liz said:


> I love it! Great pic.....your Alpine looks alot like the one my mom had....he was BIG too.LOL


Here at Funny River Farm we've been experimenting with genetics and gene manipulation in our herd...If you think our goats are big, you should see our carrots!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> LOL...actually, I think they were frozen with terror...they are very afraid of Benny. Usually they try to hide behind me!


 :ROFL:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh. I notice that now. makes sense.. if you look at it that way, your a couple seconds from dead XD


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Cute picture! :slapfloor:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :stars: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

FRF....Big goats can pull more weight, Big Carrots....well....ALOT more carrot cake!! :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is an adorable picture!!!


----------

